# my new rocket dancer rear flap!



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

finally got one (wanted one for ages)
was supplied by matty32 and newera


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

We need a wide shot!!!

looks grand!

bob


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Yea I know will gt some done in the week mate!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

trevbwhite said:


> Yea I know will gt some done in the week mate!


Look very nice are they Carbon!....what price are these.....


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Yea they are carbon! Very nicely made! Pm matty32 if u want a price he will help you out!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

I want one


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looked nice at the rolling road day Trev

i can do a GB price if 3 of you wanted them



would be looking at around the £350-400 mark once shipped


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks good Trev! 
How have you secured it on?? I saw one at Japfest last year that was pop riveted on and it looked awful.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

willrobdon said:


> Looks good Trev!
> How have you secured it on?? I saw one at Japfest last year that was pop riveted on and it looked awful.


its held on with body tape and a few discreet screws underneath


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

torra said:


> Look very nice are they Carbon!....what price are these.....


Was looking at these the otherday and found an older thread with some pic`s:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/82723-best-r32-gtr-spoiler.html


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yep thats the one or:





















more:

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

trevbwhite said:


> finally got one (wanted one for ages)
> was supplied by matty32 and newera


looks great on Black GTR 

oh wait my 32GTR's black..............


Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Bloody Beautiful


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks absolutley spot on. When my old girl is back from her full respray and the engine has been sorted I think I will ask Matty to add me to the list.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wade said:


> Looks absolutley spot on. When my old girl is back from her full respray and the engine has been sorted I think I will ask Matty to add me to the list.


:thumbsup: no worries:thumbsup:


----------

